# Air blast for mill



## kvom (Apr 19, 2013)

I got this setup from McMaster in order to get chip clearance without needed to hold the air hose:







The base has a strong (25lb) magnet and 5 theaded 1/4NPT holes (plugs supplied).  Ordered this and a nozzle kit, plus an assembly tool for snapping the pieces together.  The single nozzle really blows hard, so I doubt I'll need any more.


----------



## ZipSnipe (Apr 19, 2013)

looks good!!!  I need one of those, what that run ya?


----------



## gus (Apr 19, 2013)

Good idea but take good care of your eyes.Please wear safety glass.

I use air gun once a while to clean mill but took precaution to prevent high volume air blast by puttting in a 2mm orifice.


----------



## kvom (Apr 20, 2013)

ZipSnipe said:


> looks good!!!  I need one of those, what that run ya?



Nozzle $8.40
Magnetic base 30.83
Assembly pliers 11.73

http://www.mcmaster.com/#any-which-way-coolant-hose/=mehp2f


----------



## ShopShoe (Apr 20, 2013)

I've done the same thing, starting with one of these for $11.00 and making my own mount. 


http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=4893034&PMAKA=240-7497

I run it for deep milling and slotting. Works good with my air regulator set at about 10 psi.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Sshire (Apr 29, 2013)

I got the whole deal in a Loc-line manifold kit. Just stuck it to the mill. Great stuff. Thanks Kvom

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002065OXK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

